# Flash in Java abspielen...



## Jellysheep (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
weiß jemand von euch, wie man Flash-Filme in Java-Dateien abspielen kann?
Ich würde eine Antwort positiv bewerten! :suspekt:


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/297478-app-zugriff-auf-flashvideo-aus-dem-netz.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Jellysheep (14. Januar 2009)

Danke!
Ich kann das Programm aber nicht compilieren, weil die Klasse "org.eclipse.swt.SWT" und die anderen nicht gefunden werden können... 
Kann man die irgendwo downloaden oder so? 

Jedenfalls schonmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
VG
Jellysheep


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

das jar für die SWT Klassen findest du beispielsweise im plugins Verzeichnis einer Eclipse Installation, oder direkt bei 
http://www.eclipse.org/swt/ -> Stable.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Januar 2009)

Danke, ich programmier jetzt in Eclipse anstatt in BlueJ weiter, 
da schaff ichs wenigstens, diese Klassen zu importieren... 
VG
Jellysheep


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Januar 2009)

Ah, habs jetzt auch in bluej geschafft.. ;-)


----------



## Jellysheep (9. März 2009)

Kann man Flash auch in Frames oder JFrames abspielen?
Wär cool!8ich mag die SWT Klassen nicht...  )


----------



## Chimaira (11. März 2009)

Also SWT ist doch gar nicht mal so schlecht ... vorallem gibts ja jetzt auch WebKit 4 SWT  Eine sehr gute Browser-Engine endlich auch mal in Java verwendbar ...

Hier der Link: Webkit 4 SWT

Mfg Chimaira


----------



## Jellysheep (11. März 2009)

Danke für deinen Beitrag, der Browser ist nicht schlecht...
Aber jetzt nochmal meine eigentliche Frage:
Kann man Flashfilme in Frames / JFrames abspielen?
Und noch eine Frage:
Wenn man Flashfilme abspielt, kann man dann die Größe (Höhe/Breite) herausfinden (egal ob SWT oder AWT oder Swing) ?
Würde mich echt über eine Antwort freuen! 
Ciao
Jellysheep


----------



## Jellysheep (9. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
kann man vielleicht Flash in C++ abspielen lassen?


----------



## CosmoKey (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilf dir auch dieses Projekt weiter:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/djproject

Hier werden viele SWT-Funktionalitäten für Swing Programmieren gekapselt. Dort gibt es auch eine FlashPlayer.


----------

